# Aborted Barium Enema



## canadave (Aug 17, 2011)

Today I had a Barium Enema procedure. Previous to the procedure I had been experiencing significant cramping, nausea, vomiting, constipation, diareah etc.... Anyway, as the technician & doctor started to fill me up with barium... it was clear to see on the imaging machine that there was a significant narrowing of my colon. They barely got started filling my colon with barium only to find that the barium started leaking out of my rectum. What a mess. Needless to say they aborted the procedure (much to my relief as it was starting to get painful from cramping). They tried to release more barium but no go. Some was making it past the narrowing but very litte. They decided to abort the procedure right then.So my question is.... is this common to have an aborted barium enema? What could this possibly mean?I had a feeling there was some partial blockage of my intestines... based on the kind of symptoms I have experienced over the last 6 months. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this narrowing... or what can be done to correct?I am waiting to see a specialist, but the wait time is months!Thanks for any feedback.Canadave


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It may have been just a spasm or contraction of the intestine at the time. Ask your Dr, or call the facility where you had it done for a copy of the radiologist's report on your test.


----------



## canadave (Aug 17, 2011)

BQ said:


> It may have been just a spasm or contraction of the intestine at the time. Ask your Dr, or call the facility where you had it done for a copy of the radiologist's report on your test.


Thanks for your reply.Today I went to see a GI specialist. He said based on the radiologist's report from the aborted Barium Enema Xray, and my symptoms which have persisted now for close to 6 months... he is pretty sure that surgery will be required to fix my problem.This Friday he will be performing a colonoscopy to confirm whether or not I have a tumor growth or diverticular stricture. He also wants to send me for a CT Scan (he already has stool sample and a host of blood work in his possession).I'm concerned because he has already started talking about surgery within 10 minutes of my first visit. This is basically what he said:1. Diagnosis with colonoscopy (and already completed tests)2. CT Scan to confirm3. Surgery to fixI was hoping for a more conservative approach. Is surgery absolutely necessary for narrowing of the colon?Thanks...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If something is blocking it.. or if it has twisted.. yes!


----------

